# Favourite purse brands?



## Sabrunka (Feb 22, 2009)

Now here I was all week debating whether I wanted expensive shoes or an expensive bag... And finally I found this bag and LOVED the colours on it, so I had to buy it!!!

http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coac..._a0?$maintest$

What brands of bags do you find are great?? I don't really know what Coach quality is like, but I thought I'd give it a shot!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 22, 2009)

i've always been partial to burberry's handbags. i have a few and i love them. very sturdy and worth the money. a second favorite would be chanel. looooooooooooooove my chanel bag. omg.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 22, 2009)

Marc Jacobs is my baby


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a few coach bags and I love them... but my favs are my Marc Jacobs or my Gucci... I have one like the one you purchase and as far as Quality goes, it's STRONG! I've had no problems, and as embarrassing as this is to say since I pride myself on being a Handbag addict I really ABUSE them... Unintentional of course...


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 22, 2009)

Coach and Michael Kors...I have so many of both it's crazy!! But I love them so much! Nothing like quality handbags and shoes!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 22, 2009)

Yay thanks ladies!! I went to my local expensive shop here in town (we only have two higher end places and they both are small and don't have everything I want..) and they had some Marc Jacobs bags and omg they were so soft and wonderful! I love soft leather.. Except I didn't feel like spending the moolah on them haha, even though they were like 50$ more than the coach one.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Feb 23, 2009)

IMO Chanel purses are the best investment because almost all of them are timeless. Yes theyre are HELLA expensive but you can use them for years and years and it would still be fabulous lol
But I have a burberry wallet and its FANTASTIC. its so durable, had it almost a year and not one tear, frayed edge, scratch or anything.
Coach is pretty good, can't stand the zippers though lol  lame, i know but they just don't work well and it bugs me.
My mom had a michael kors and it didn't hold up very well but she had it for like 2 years

so anyways.. haha thats my opinion on the brands I have had experiences with


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not much of label lover, but I have an old Coach Chocolate Leather Bucket Bag, (from 1990's,loves it!) 1 Marc Jacob's bag and 2 Micheal Kors bags. I'm more partial to my Michael Kors bag. I like Coach but I prefer the old school coach leather bucket and saddle bags not the coach bags with all the C's all over the place. (just my opinion) but I do however want a quilted Chanel chained shouder bag! It is timeless.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm a city bag kind of girl so a Hermes JPG Birkin would be a dream...
but who has an extra 10K mad money lying around 

My Rugby North America top zip weekender is my daily since 2003

but they changed their company name to m0851
m0851, Made in Montreal, authentic since 1987 / Fait à Montréal, authentique depuis 1987

ps. Chanel is so classic


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 23, 2009)

i stick with coach and dooney when i go by designer, nothing really high end. i used to have a huge collection of louis vuitton  but sold it on ebay to pay off credit card debt (stupid me should have kept my speedy!)
if i had the money i would buy a new speedy but i would invest in chanel.


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 23, 2009)

Chanel
Tokidoki (Yeah yeah... but it's gorgeous either way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Marc Jacobs...


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 23, 2009)

I love my Violet Balenciaga Twiggy. It is like a second child to me. I would like a Black Balenciaga Hobo but maybe later on down the road.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 23, 2009)

My personal fave is Juicy. I love their new collection of bright leather bags. They have a cute shell charm/key. They usually have bags I love. I like Michael Kors as well, but juciy is my fave


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 23, 2009)

Marc Jacobs
Isabella Fiore
Ferragamo


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I'm not much of label lover, but I have an old Coach Chocolate Leather Bucket Bag, (from 1990's,loves it!) 1 Marc Jacob's bag and 2 Micheal Kors bags. I'm more partial to my Michael Kors bag. I like Coach but I prefer the old school coach leather bucket and saddle bags not the coach bags with all the C's all over the place. (just my opinion) but I do however want a quilted Chanel chained shouder bag! It is timeless._

 
I LOVE my old chocolate Coach bag!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't do most of D&B's because of the letter thing. My top favorite is Michael Kors, but I have anything from Kathy Van Zeeland to Guess, etc.


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a few Coach purses from the outlet stores and some Dooney and Bourke from the outlets or the annual tent sales they have near me.  I have a large Kate Spade shopper that I don't use much (it's huge..lol...).  I really only get my more expensive purses from outlets, though.  I have a cute aqua colored Guess bag that I love....oh yes....also a Cole Haan black purse which is gorgeous...again a sale at an outlet...


----------



## Ms_Slick (Feb 23, 2009)

I love my Dooneys, but I am also in love with Littlearth bags. They are so unique and different, I get compliments every time I take mine out. I'm hoping to get another one soon. These are definitely not for anyone that has to carry their whole house with them, but they are soo cute for a night out. I have this one: Koi Fish Tattoo FenderFlair 
FYI, you can get better prices at License plate purse by Littlearth | Little Earth License plate purses They are made mostly out of recycled materials like license plates and old tires for the straps. Very cool AND environmentally friendly!


----------



## @-}--CEC--{[email protected] (Mar 24, 2009)

LV, Prada, and Moschino


----------



## Terry74 (Mar 24, 2009)

Balenciaga all the way. I have four B bags so far and I totally love them!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 24, 2009)

I love Coach and LV. They're my babies!


----------



## blingmistress (Mar 25, 2009)

Chanel is my ultimate HG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!!! LV is a close second and probably YSL too


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 25, 2009)

I love my Betsey Johnson bags and I have a really nice one from Furla.


----------



## jolener (Mar 25, 2009)

matt and nat ^_^

it's a vegan canadian company, so i love it


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 26, 2009)

lv, chanel, kathy van zeeland, baby phat for animal prints, dereon, juicy

i like having a good mix.


----------



## florabundance (Mar 26, 2009)

Betsey Johnson purses...Betsey Johnson anything actually lol


----------



## HerShe (Mar 26, 2009)

Marc by Marc Jacobs and Louis Vuitton ( I LOVE my speedy)


----------



## 06290714 (Mar 26, 2009)

i, for one am not too much of a label lover, actually a purse person in general 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if it wasn't for the cell phone, tampons, chapstick, and big wallet i have..i wouldn't carry a bag. drives me NUTS.

BUT if i had to choose, i like plain bags. i LOVE patent leather. D&B came out with some gorgeous ones from that actress chick Hayden P. but they were $500+

much rather invest in $500 of clothing


----------



## shea_47 (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerShe* 

 
_Marc by Marc Jacobs and Louis Vuitton ( I LOVE my speedy)_

 
Yay for Speedys! What size/line do you have?

I absolutely adored Louis Vuitton when I was younger and got a Monogram Speedy 25 (instead of Monogram cherries which was out at the time, doh!) which I use as my everyday bag. I don't have any other designer bags but would love to invest in a Chanel next.


----------



## looovemac (Mar 28, 2009)

I love my LV, but I have a lot of Coach and Dooney (from annual tent sale)!!!!!


----------



## seabird (Mar 29, 2009)

i like aldo (which is fairly cheap but lovely bags and amazing quality for price) and juicy couture.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 29, 2009)

Miu Miu, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Micheal Kors + Mulberry.

High St brands - Ted Baker and Topshop.


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 29, 2009)

I just got a nice yellow patent bag from dooney. cute!


----------



## kuuipo415 (Apr 4, 2009)

I used to be a bag whore, and I find it hard to have a 'favorite'. I love my LV speedy, balenciaga twiggy, chanel classic flap, chloe paddington...they each have their own style that I can't get enough of....!

but for regular beat-around bags, I buy them at TARGET! yes! they have the most A-MAZING bags!! I find myself buying a lot of the GO Designer bags. every quarter or so target teams up with premium designers to launch an affordable collection. My favorites are Devi Kroell, Loefller Randall, Anya Hindmarch, and Hayden Harnett. the quality is so damn good, and it's fraction of the price of what you pay at their boutiques...I really recommend everyone to check out target bags!!


----------



## luvsic (Apr 4, 2009)

I currently own a D&B one and it's been my staple for the longest time. I feel like I need one or two new purses though, because I only have one at the moment and it's not enough  

I like Juicy and Chanel a lot...I am not a purse fanatic so I don't know the ins and outs of certain brands. But I know that I am not the hugest fan of Coach - it's a little overrated to me and their purses aren't even that cute.


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Apr 4, 2009)

I love love love Fendi bags. I also love Burberry and Michael Kors. But my Fendi is definitely my baby.


----------



## SugarDaisy (Apr 4, 2009)

I am a Coach leather bag fan! I love each and every one of my pieces.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnutsitsCAITY* 

 
_I love love love Fendi bags. I also love Burberry and Michael Kors. But my Fendi is definitely my baby._

 
i love my fendi spy, and use it everyday since i brought it. why should they only be special occasions, when you spend and arm and a leg on it!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 5, 2009)

matt and nat.. i think they're from montreal.
I love going to a good Winners store to find great purses at good prices.  The Vaughan Mills Winners store has a good selection.. 
I got this gorgeous grape cross body purse by Hilary Radley for a great price @ winners


----------



## TexasBelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Well . . . given how high-end most people's tastes are, I feel a bit out of place saying this, but Fossil bags are my favorite, particularly the canvas ones. I typically buy a new one every year or so just for fun, though they NEVER wear out. 

I have a friend with a real LV bag, and I have to admit I'm envious. It's beautiful. And I've seen some Coach and some Juicy bags that I loved, too. But I'm loyal to Fossil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## achase (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm new here but I'd love your opinion.  Juicys were mentioned and I am a Juicy fan but I only have one. The leather Baby Fluffy. Black leather, standard Juicy. It's a couple years old but I never carry it because I don't really know about style/trend when you can and cannot carry a purse that you can't buy anymore. I mean, yes they still make baby fluffy but the one I have is of course an older version of the ones they sell now. I am an adult women, so it's kinda sad I don't know the answer to this.  Can I carry this purse and not look like an outdated fashion fool? I don't know the rules.


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 6, 2009)

no one mentioned Proenza Schouler?! i love them right now

im still on the Balenciaga bandwagon, Miu Miu and A Wang

and of obv, Chanel.. classic! i want the nude colour jumbo <3


----------



## Brie (Apr 6, 2009)

i love Luana bags
LUANA BAGS AND ACCESORIES (never bought online way cheaper then in myer where i usually get them from??)

Leona Edmiston

Via Republica (the best black bag ever!!! Got it on a great sale as i couldnt afford it normally)

Have a few charlie brown and jag bags and wallets, like the look but they are really badly made.

Also my mum has this fantastic Anya Hindmarch kisslock purse/clutch that i absoluetly love!! But i couldnt justify spending that much on  a wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gold Python Luce Purse Anya Hindmarch Accessories

thats it, it distress's over time

oh and Marc Jacobs.... if only


----------



## fash10nista (Apr 6, 2009)

I am totally obsessed with Furla bags currently...Their leather is soooo soft! Like a baby's bottom...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....I have the small and extra large Carmen shoppers...

I love LV (have two speedys) and Kooba...especially the Roni...


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 7, 2009)

I am a bag freak. But, I don't have a brand preference. I usually like something that keeps me a little organized but holds a lot. I had been wearing my Speedy 30 for a few weeks, but God.....they hold so much that you can get carried away filling it and they're not comfortable for extended periods.


----------



## BeautyizPain (Apr 7, 2009)

i love dooney and burke! i stay with them all the time..


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 7, 2009)

I love Chanel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mui Mui comes in second. However, I have none at the moment and am slowly saving for a Chanel. It is difficult because almost all my money goes to buying makeup.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 7, 2009)

I love designer bags... my faves are chloe, dior, prada, and fendi.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Coppertone* 

 
_lv, chanel, kathy van zeeland, baby phat for animal prints, dereon, juicy

i like having a good mix._

 
i have a couple of really cute baby phat bags, now that you mention it - i like her attention to small details


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 8, 2009)

Chanel and vintage bags are my favorite- particularly the purses with chain straps. I also like Betsey Johnson bags.

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thin...e=l&tid=850306


----------



## peachy pink (Apr 20, 2009)

There are so many cute chanel bags! I want one! Soo bad!


----------



## Nicnivin (Apr 20, 2009)

I love Coach have like 10 or so bags, there are a few Dooney & Bourke bags that I want, but haven't purchased yet. Got a free D&B bag from work for my 10 yr annivasary. I threw it in the closet, thinking about selling it lol. I soooo want a LV but they are a little out of my price range.


----------



## peachy pink (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh and btw, I love George Gina & Lucy bags!!


----------



## kisou (Apr 22, 2009)

:3 I love Vivienne Westwood purses. Something about a cute tartan medicine bag just makes my inner punk happy!


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

i think juicy purses are adorable but they always end up sitting in my closet.    i prefer louis vuitton and chanel purses.  for wallets/accessories however my #1 choice will always be louis vuitton.


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

i'm not sure if i have replied to this but my favourite brands are coach and louis vuitton  my taste is not cheap! i really love chanel but can't say it's my favourite because i own nothing in the bag department from them - although i would love to one day!


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 2, 2011)

i love my kate spade for everyday wear cause its a bright cherry red that always brightens up my outfit..

  	miumiu and chanel are my favourites though.. they are dressy and absolutely delicious!


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 2, 2011)

I love Louis Vuitton


----------



## Janice (May 2, 2011)

It's safe to say that L.A.M.B., Rebecca Minkoff, and Botkier are my favorite leather brands (though L.A.M.B. has been working with less and less leather as the years go by) as I have the most from those designers. However, I also really enjoy cute (kawaii) nylon prints from brands like Harajuku Lovers and LeSportsac.


----------



## aero (May 2, 2011)

I adore Louis Vuitton bags with my favorites being the cabas piano and roses neverfull. I have a few Coach too.

  	I like Tokidoki and Harajuku Lovers for travel


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 3, 2011)

Janice said:


> It's safe to say that L.A.M.B., Rebecca Minkoff, and Botkier are my favorite leather brands (though L.A.M.B. has been working with less and less leather as the years go by) as I have the most from those designers. However, I also really enjoy cute (kawaii) nylon prints from brands like Harajuku Lovers and LeSportsac.


	ooh i just bought a botkier last week and am loving it too!


----------



## Amber714 (May 4, 2011)

I'm a handbag nut...I love my coach, D&B, LV, and chanel


----------



## sWinfrey (May 5, 2011)

coach and Louis Vuitton


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 5, 2011)

Coach all the way! But I only like leather bags. I haven't had an interest in any canvas bags by anyone, so that is probably a good thing!  I won't spend more than 500-700 on a bag anyhow, and prefer to spend less since nothing lasts forever!  Coach has some nice styles and colours that range from neutrals to colourful and just seem perfect for me.


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2011)

i really want to buy a leather coach bag. the ones that i have from coach are part leather part material - you know that sateen stuff? i am just fed up of my stuff getting dirty!


----------



## FourC's (May 8, 2011)

It varies really. I have purses from Coach, Lucky Brand, Betsy Johnson, Marc Jacobs, and Michael Kors as well as heaps from 'no names' that I've fallen in love with.

  	Right now I'm carrying a Coach Kristin Hobo, like the leather but I do prefer the Coach leather on the classic bags of which i have many.


----------



## naturallyfab (May 9, 2011)

Chanel and Marc by Marc Jacobs are what I usually tend to buy. If I had an unlimited money supply, I would get a balenciaga!!!


----------



## soonari (Jan 14, 2016)

Balenciaga, Dior, Givenchy


----------



## Andrew25 (Jan 25, 2016)

I have gifted my friends Aldo, MK and Coach and they simply loved it. That shows how these designers has an impact on the ladies that prefer carrying their stuff which looks amazingly lush. 
I would say MK and Tommy Hilfiger has maintained a very decent market. They work on styles and when it comes to pricing they are appropriate too.


----------



## amy04 (Jan 30, 2016)

I am drooling over Tory Burch right now.


----------



## CrissCrossX (Feb 18, 2016)

Screw Hermes, so cruel..


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

My favourite are Lulu Guinness bags but I also like Ted Baker. I'm currently coveting a larger Dr Martens satchel for work and uni as I think it'll last and I'm a fan of the brand.


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm a fan of Coach and Fendi!


----------



## sofiebeauty (Sep 6, 2016)

LV. But if I am in a work environment I've learned the hard way to try to avoid wearing my LV's so for an everyday type of look I like Marc Jacobs or Alexander Wang.


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 6, 2016)

My Givenchy bag is my ultimate big-girl purchase that I don't regret at all. Madewell, Calvin Klein, and H&M (durable non-leather) have some very nice, underrated bags as well. I'm drooling over a Burberry satchel but its waaaaay out of budget.


----------



## garciaclark (Nov 7, 2016)

Gucci and Giorgio Armani brand I love to wear purse..


----------



## MelvinWells (Nov 8, 2016)

I loving Calvin Klein purse ..


----------



## juraseka (Jul 26, 2017)

I LOVE Kathy Van Zeeland, especially the Crown Princess Style
I'm also a Coach girl


----------



## bailsquad (Jul 27, 2017)

Hermes constance  and Sacai horseshoe


----------



## A.H.A.H (Nov 13, 2017)

I have to admit - I have an obsession with bags. Some people have shoes, others have jewelry, but I adore good bag. My favorite brand lately is Coach.


----------



## toupeemoor (Nov 29, 2017)

Marc Jacobs and Tory Burch


----------



## redswan (Dec 11, 2017)

Ralph Lauren is also one of my favorite brand since early 90s. I have like 6 RL bags and they are still in condition til now.


----------



## iqaganda (Apr 27, 2019)

For now, I am into Gucci's and old style LV's.


----------



## LinhMino (May 23, 2019)

I loving Calvin Klein and Minoda.


----------

